# Need help determining arrow nock size



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

1/4" nocks. The 17 in 1716 is the outside diameter of the arrow shaft, in 64th's of an inch--17/64"--1/64" larger than 1/4". 

You'll need glue in points (for a 1716, if that's what you get). Those can vary from nibbs to plain steel.

Chad


----------



## Mmargaret (May 21, 2009)

Great thanks for your help. What feathers do I need and how do I assemble the arrow? Do I need any special tools?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Probably 4" feathers, cut doesn't really matter (most stores carry parabolic, some carry shield).

You will need a fletching tool to put the feathers on. The Bitzenburger is my favorite, but there are cheaper ones. The BPE works pretty good.

Chad


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mn -

1716s and 1816s take 1/4" glue-on nocks or small groove "G" nocks if the arrows are fitted with nock inserts (Platinum plus arrows, for example, use "G" inserts). Small groove nocks assumes you're using the correct string, meaning a 12 strand dacron or 14 strand D97 and std or .020" servings.

You can fletch with (or buy) any size feathers you like. I use 3" for target work and 5" for hunting bows. Either can be used in 1716s, Helical or straight and left/right wing is irrelevant, as long as they all match.

Viper1 out.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

If I remember correctly, you are only pulling in the low 20's? If so, you'll need all the feather you can get, with a helical fletch, to help straighten out the arrow flight because a 1716 is going to be way stiff. Getting a 5" feather on such a skinny shaft might be tricky for a beginner, but could be your best bet. If your arrows were properly matched to your bow, you can get away with small fletchings and as long as you are shooting target/field points. 

I forgot to mention fletch tape--much faster than glue, and very easy to use.

Another option is ordering your shafts already fletched with feathers.

Since strings were mentioned, I'll go ahead and say putting a 14 strand Dynaflight '97 string on a bow drawing less than 30# is something like flying a kite with 1" rope for the string, or using 1/4" steel cable as a leash for a chihuahua. 

8-10 strands of Dynaflight or 8125 (I prefer 8125 on light draw weights), or no more than 10 strands of dacron is more than enough. You could use less, but getting a decent nock fit could be tricky. On such a light draw weight, a nock that fits too tight will cost you performance and make the arrow flight even worse. Worst case scenario, get your string served with a smaller serving, then custom fit it with a few wraps of dental floss at the nock point. Once you get a light snap (with the BJ nock you mentioned), put super glue on the floss and it will last.

Chad


----------

